# Aires book



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi everyone,could one of my fellow motorhomers recommend a
good,comprehensive aires book.I have 3 in mind at the moment;


France passion,
Go motorhoming Bible &
Le guide nationale des aires.
I need one with good address details(Idiots guide to aires),any of the above 3 recommended.Hopefully purchase through outdoor bits.  


phil


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

have you looked at the trailers park guides on outdoorbits Phil ?

They dont have as many entries but are themed to an area i.e. coastal, mediterranean etc but the address details are much more in depth with a qtr of a page dedicated to a route map with best approaches to use etc and gps locations for every aire


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Cheers nuke, i'll have a look,i've travelled hundreds,maybe thousands of miles in france but it's pinning locations down in the last five miles
that lets me down,if you know what i mean.


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
France passion is not a book of aires but a book of places that you can stay overnight for free at places such as wineries, cheeseries etc.

A good book is Camperstop which lists aries places to park to do shopping etc.

Available from vicarous books as are all the other books.

email [email protected]

Phill


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

www.vicariousbooks-shop.co.uk For Camper stop and more
Regards Wobby


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Cheers wobby,I think there's a new one coming out june/july time.


phil


----------

